# Grain bulker in trouble twice



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Bulk carrier Marine Stars hit a rock off the small island of Oinousses, Greece, yesterday - only two days after it ran aground in the Dardanelles, Turkey. The 53,565-dwt vessel was on a route from the Black Sea to the Persian Gulf, carrying 31,000 tonnes of grain. Shortly after the incident, Vernicos-owned tug Alexander 5 (built 1991) took over the vessel’s refloating. TradeWinds has learned that Marine Stars' bow is still aground but there is not a major problem with the engine or the rudder. He said that there is no danger of pollution near the area. The Greek-owned vessel’s refloating process is expected to be accomplished soon. Marine Stars is operated by Aegeus Shipping of Athens.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.today.02:48.re:grain bulker in trouble twice.thank you for the news,as you say.she wii be refloated soon,let us know if you hear more,regards ben27


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

The vessel's woes continue - not only with her groundings. She has now been put under suspicion of violating EU sanctions by carrying a 'dodgy' cargo.
http://www.news.odin.tc/index.php?p...ailure-and-probable-violation-of-EU-sanctions

Dennis.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Couldn't have done much more to bring attention to herself.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if she is carrying anything else within the Grain Cargo?


----------

